# Enemas vs laxatives, which work the best for you?



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

I usually use enemas for IBS-C as laxatives don't work well for me. What works the best for you? Those who use laxatives, which one has been the best for you?


----------



## IBSCinGeorgia (Oct 6, 2007)

Enemas and suppositories work best for me. I tried Ex-lax, correctol, and dulcolax tablets. Ex-lax gave me absolutely no relief whatsoever, in fact it only made me constipated even worse. Correctol gave me a lot of liquid uncomfortable stinky gas. Dulcolax worked, but it took too long, and made my bloating alot worse. When the Dulcolax worked, it repeated on me too. I hadn't anticipated the repeating effects of the dulcolax tablets and had not ONE, not TWO, but THREE accidents in ONE night with it. I ruined two very expensive pairs of designer underwear and a nice pair of slacks that I looked SO good in. I prefer the predictability and thorough relief of my Fleet enemas and Fleet glycerin suppositories. An aside...I didn't know until recently that Fleet also makes Bisacodyl suppositories. Does anyone have any experience with using those?


----------

